# Gold Tip Arrows



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone know a local place I can get some Gold Tip arrows to try out?
Either Hunter or Velocity...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Contact Bow Bandit he will know,also call Gary at the Wolf's Den.You should really try some Carbon Express Maxima Reds,you won't be disappointed.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

You have PM


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Gagnon Sports or Moosemeat Archery should be able to get them for you.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Check out Big Jim's Bow Company. He sells Gold Tip arrows.
He also sells blems for around $49.00 a dozen.
I know a few people that order arrows from him on a regular basis.
Great guy to deal with too.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Tony warden in amherstburg carries some. Dont have his # on me but his prices are decent.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Bronson and Bronson in Kingston 
Carries an assortment of gt arrows


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Archersnook carries gold tips. Www.archersnook.com located in London Ontario


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

If local retailers dont have em dont mind funding Basspro, they have both models of GT arrows (just dont trust them to cut or glue them).


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

If nothing local we carry gold tip


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

They make amazing arrows for an excellent price! I highly recommend them! Gold Tip


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DODGE-3D said:


> Contact Bow Bandit he will know,also call Gary at the Wolf's Den.You should really try some Carbon Express Maxima Reds,you won't be disappointed.


On Dans advice, I bought some CX Reds and all I can say is wow.
My broadheads have never shot quite as good as they do with the reds. 
Thanks Dan!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

That's good ,now you should try some for 3D.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I have all three and by far the CX are the best. 

What spine did you get, length etc?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

350s cut to 29.75"


----------

